# Please help...feeling awful



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

Gradually since about Thursday or Friday I have been have worsening symptoms of hyperthyroid. I think with the recent increase to 50mcg in levoxyl and my extreme diet changes it has pushed me into the realm of hyperthyroid. Yesterday was the worst, I ate an egg, some cheese and a small plate of broccoli. I constantly feel nauseous from nerves, I got maybe 2 hours of sleep last night. I have cold sweats and can't stop shaking. I kind of feel like I'm wired on drugs but really tired also and I just want my body to stop. I don't think I can take this another day....I'm considering going to the ER today. Is that extreme? I just feel so sick.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> Gradually since about Thursday or Friday I have been have worsening symptoms of hyperthyroid. I think with the recent increase to 50mcg in levoxyl and my extreme diet changes it has pushed me into the realm of hyperthyroid. Yesterday was the worst, I ate an egg, some cheese and a small plate of broccoli. I constantly feel nauseous from nerves, I got maybe 2 hours of sleep last night. I have cold sweats and can't stop shaking. I kind of feel like I'm wired on drugs but really tired also and I just want my body to stop. I don't think I can take this another day....I'm considering going to the ER today. Is that extreme? I just feel so sick.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm; gee! This is very concerning and I hope you do go to ER.

It could be that since you lost weight, your current dose is too much. But, are you taking any supplements or other meds?

I also wonder if you are diabetic?

All of us will be worried. Sending thoughts and prayers and please please let us know how you are doing.

Diaphoresis (cold sweats) could also be adrenals.

Seriously thinking along the lines of hypoglycemia here.


----------



## ~peaches~ (Jun 28, 2011)

Defiantly sounds like adrenals. Please go to the ER and get your cortisol levels checked immediately sounds like your in need of some hydrocortisone.


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

eep...thank you! I had no idea about the adrenals...I have been under MASSIVE stress in my personal life this week. I feel like I ws up all night doing cocaine


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> eep...thank you! I had no idea about the adrenals...I have been under MASSIVE stress in my personal life this week. I feel like I ws up all night doing cocaine


Yep; adrenals or hypoglycemia or both. How are you feeling and are you going to go ahead to the ER?


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

I am...do you think if I forced myself to eat something I'd save myself the trip though?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> I am...do you think if I forced myself to eat something I'd save myself the trip though?


It could be possible. If your glucose took a dive, you need something to bring it up. That would be a good test.

It just so happens that hypoadrenalism and hypoglycemia can go hand in hand.


----------



## MIMAZOLCIAK (Aug 3, 2011)

I am new here and I think the others have given you great info. Hope you feel better and get some answers!!


----------



## ~peaches~ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovelizz said:


> eep...thank you! I had no idea about the adrenals...I have been under MASSIVE stress in my personal life this week. I feel like I ws up all night doing cocaine


Adrenals and thyroid pick up slack for one another after so long of picking up slack and over compensating for each others weakness both glands can crash on you leaving you feeling Hyper and possibly going into Adrenal Insufficiency (which requires hydrocortisone immediately). Hopefully you took the advice and went to the ER. I am not playing Dr here but if I were you I would decrease my thyroid medication for now (to a dose you were comfortable) and have your doctor check your adrenals (24 saliva cortisol and a ACTH stim to see how your adrenals are functioning) before adding any more thyroid meds.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am worried about you, and sending prayers your way.


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

I went to the ER...they said everything is fine and that it's an anxiety problem. Totally possible, I have some hard life changing decisions to make and they are eating me and I can't speak about them to anyone...crazy I know.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, that's good and bad...good that they thought your issues are anxiety-related, but bad that you feel you can't speak about what's eating you up. Can you, at the very least, write the stuff down, as if you were telling someone, but then burn the paper? Sounds like it's something you're wanting to keep to yourself, but at the same time, you want/need to get it out...


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been there and I know how awful it feels. Time eventually does even things out. Other than that I never found anything that helped, except I exercised daily to help and I think maybe eventually it did. For me it was like my body went into panic mode after I had several stressful things one after the other happen. I would wake up at 4 or 5 am and feel like I was plugged into the electricity, I was so amped and panicky. And morose. UGH!!! But, I'm here to tell you it took time, but it went away. And you aren't alone. (((HUGS)))


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

And remember it is just your body and chemicals and it isn't permanent. And if you are having negative, morose thoughts.... THEY AREN'T REALITY! Ok. That's my 2 cents. Don't know if you're having the same thing I did or not, but I thought I'd throw that out. hugs3


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just going to post it here...I met someone and am falling in love way too fast and feel so out of control...the bad part is that I'm married, but the marriage is falling apart anyway, he's never been good for me we've just stayed together out of obligation. I have no income, no job, and am solely dependent on my husband. I feel like a bad person. I have refused to let anything physical happen or be around this person alone, but my heart has already been captured.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> I went to the ER...they said everything is fine and that it's an anxiety problem. Totally possible, I have some hard life changing decisions to make and they are eating me and I can't speak about them to anyone...crazy I know.


A pschologist or psychiatrist is legally bound to your confidence. Nothing could be worth making yourself so sick over.

That said, "Did they test your cortisol?"


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Okay, that's good and bad...good that they thought your issues are anxiety-related, but bad that you feel you can't speak about what's eating you up. Can you, at the very least, write the stuff down, as if you were telling someone, but then burn the paper? Sounds like it's something you're wanting to keep to yourself, but at the same time, you want/need to get it out...


I love that; I also like putting "stuff" in a little box and throwing in a lake or dropping it off a cliff! Accompanied by a little funeral service! LOL!!

Right on, Octavia! You go, GF!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> I'm just going to post it here...I met someone and am falling in love way too fast and feel so out of control...the bad part is that I'm married, but the marriage is falling apart anyway, he's never been good for me we've just stayed together out of obligation. I have no income, no job, and am solely dependent on my husband. I feel like a bad person. I have refused to let anything physical happen or be around this person alone, but my heart has already been captured.


And the person? Is their heart equally captured with you?

You are not a bad person; you sound human to me.

Onc caveat I see is that one does not fall in love. Love is something that requires a lot of hard work. Attraction is another story all together.

God bless you and keep you. Things will work out one way or the other. They always do.


----------



## ~peaches~ (Jun 28, 2011)

Did they test your cortisol? Also are you going to back off your thyroid dose for now? Between the raise of thyroid meds and your current personal situation you could just be stressing your adrenals out. Please back off the thyroid meds to the dose you were comfortable at until you can get to your Doc and get some cortisol testing done.

Be there done that got the T shirt. Remember:

"Worrying is like a rocking chair. It gives you something to do but it doesn't get you anywhere"

Take care of YOU before you wind up in ICU. Listen to your body.
Best of luck!


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you...I hqve no clue wht they tested in the ER...I was so spaced out, I asked the lab tech what they were testing and she gave a general answer of "oh just about everything". If it helps, this is exactly how I used to feel when I was up all night doing drugs...I mean the next morning..so that makes me think yes it's adrenals. I'm making a dr appt this week for sure, I think the anxiety thing is right also though. I bet my adrenals are shot. And as for the other guy, he feels the same way. I never thought I'd do anything like this...it's hard for me because I don't "believe" in divorce...but I also don't believe in abusive marriages. I guess I should have gotten out a long time ago but now that Ive met him I have the guts to do it. Kind of pathetic but I never claimed to be a strong person.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't recommend anything at all but I hope things work out for you. Life sometimes throws us into situations that try our very souls and there won't be any easy answers. I used to be an impatient person, I wanted everyone to be happy, I wanted problems resolved immediately but age has taught me that patience really can go a long way toward resolving critical problems...sometimes, if I wait long enough, things end up working out better than I ever imagined possible, sometimes things work out in ways I never even thought about.

I'm not a strong person either and I don't handle stress well but I have learned the hard way what stress can do to a person. Sometimes I think a tender heart is a curse.


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree! We have everything working against us...but I know patience...I'm having trouble not telling my DH...it feels wrong not telling him but i have to make sure I make arrangements beforehand since we just moved here...I have no family or friends in the area so it really freaks me out what would happen if he found outl. I probably should not be posting any of this on the open Internet....I'd be in deep doodoo if he came upon this site and saw this stuff...yikes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> I agree! We have everything working against us...but I know patience...I'm having trouble not telling my DH...it feels wrong not telling him but i have to make sure I make arrangements beforehand since we just moved here...I have no family or friends in the area so it really freaks me out what would happen if he found outl. I probably should not be posting any of this on the open Internet....I'd be in deep doodoo if he came upon this site and saw this stuff...yikes!


Take it one day at a time; we are here for you. Just know that!


----------

